# Online Competition!! Anyone Interested?



## firestorm (Sep 14, 2003)

*Online Competition anyone interested*

Hey guys and gals. I haven't been training on a daily basis since last March since the BIG Snow storm when I blew my shoulder out.  I've lost a good amount of muscle and gained some unwanted bodyweight(fat).  I'm feeling much better and just completed my 1st full week of training and feel like the body is holding up. (knocking on wood).  For a little motivation and fun, I'm looking for some members who would like to partake in an online complition.  
Not so much who looks the best after a certain period but who made the best progress.  Now this means the winner could be a 300 pounder who looses 60 or so pounds or a skinny 190 pound weakling who packs on some muscle.  
I will start with some rules and everyone can have a say on how this goes and we can come up with a set of final rules.

1. You MUST be NATURAL.  No juice heads please.  That would not fair to all of us that do it the "hard" way.   (and we know who you guys are from the Anabolic thread)  Start a similar contest in there if you wish.

2. Must post a "recent" picture with a piece of cardboard or paper in the photo with the date on it or holding something odd that you wouldn't normally hold for a photograph.  We can come up with that later if anyone wants to do this.

3. Half way through the contest you post another pic showing your progress.  this will give everyone who feels they are lagging MORE motivation to work harder to beat you.  


3. Judges will be 2 men, 2 women from the site that are not in the contest.  We'll have to wait and see who if anyone enters this and then start asking around for volunteers.  Moderators would be my 1st pick for judges.

4. WOMEN OF COURSE CAN ENTER!!!  Again this is not a bodybuilding contest but a best progress contest.

5. No WHORING in the FINAL CONTEST THREAD. Contest talk during the contest is all that is welcomed.  Non competitors are welcomed to comment on photos etc but please don't turn it into a whore thread.  Don't fill it up with bullshit one liners.

6. All starting and final result photos have to be submitted by a certain agreed to start and ending date to be included in the contest or be judged in the final vote.

ALL RULES including mine above have to be agreed upon by the CONTESTANTS.

OK NOW,, WHO IS IN?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Firestorm, I'm in.  Let me know when this all starts.  Or, is there going to be a time limit?  I think this will be great motivation for me as I'm training and dieting down for my figure competitions coming up VERY soon.

Good luck and Pm me when you're ready.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey outstanding Babsie!!!  If you already started that is just fine but get a pic taken now if you already started dieting down etc.  There is nothing wrong with getting a jump start but take the pic.  Everyday you wait, your loosing Body fat and progressing.  you want to look your worst for that 1st pic or 2.  You can submit your pic anytime but we will all decide a deadline for the 1st picture.  Probably withing the next week or 2 for sure.  We just need more constestants.   Come over to this thread to see what is happening so far regading other contestants and judges:    
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=410635#post410635


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm in 
Dont know what im tryin to do at the moment though 
Lean out .... Bulk up..... hmmmmmm  
I'll lean otu a bit while tryin to hold size i think, summers comin up fast


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

OK this is looking up.  Now we have my favorite person "down under" in. And another fellow, J'Bo worshiper.   hahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Shorty, Dale, Babe, and Rock are also competitors.

So from the head judge: LET THE GAMES BEGIN.
I dont think that its nessesary to post the before pics until we have the after pics...some may not want to...however i do think that the competitors should email me there 3 sided, in small clothing to me...pm me and i will give you me addy 

Happy training and stay clean cause i dont want to have to come down there and test the pee


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

No you have to have before pics. otherwise someone can post a pic from last year or something like that.  ya have to post a starting pic so everyone else can follow the progress.  That is what makes it so fun after it starts.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

no i mean you have to have before pics but some people may not want to post the befores until the afters are posted....get it hun? i can archive them until we reveal all three photos.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 15, 2003)

nope,, they gotta post for all of us to see what we are competing against.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

hmm...I could do it..but I am shy with pics.

when do we start? or did I miss that date?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay peeps, I'm in! 

Now when does this start and how long is it supposed to be going on?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2003)

But I dunno about posting full body before pics  Yah, I'm shy too


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> 
> 1. That would not fair to all of us that do it the "hard" way.



No offense flamer...uh...I mean fs, but you have a big misunderstanding on this subject.  Don't want to take this thread off topic, but one good jab deserves another.

Now, onto the contest.  I too have been in a similar situation as you, except mine was not due to injury.  I have also been clean for a year and a half now.  Would I be elligable to enter?  Lemme know flamer


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm down.  I propose it start October 1 and end May 1.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

Everyone has to post their before pic in the appropriate thread by midnight IM time September 30th. This gives plenty of time to grab a camera and some film, get fat lookin and post the worst pic of your life. End date is May 1st, 2004. 

Here is the list of people entered so far:
-firestorm
-burner
-dale
-rock
-rissy
-maniclion
-bo (yes you qualify  that is if you look like shit right now  jk)
-pepper

-jenny
-shorty
-babsie
-hikerchick

Remember photos must be taken in a swim suit or something that shows off your bod. Take one front shot, one side and one ass...i mean back shot. Oh and you must show what date it is in the photo. 
Also to gage improvements properly everyone should also post their measurements. Neck (around the mid part) Chest (at nipple line) Upper Arm (extended at shoulder height then pumped three times and hold flex, then measure) Waist (at belly button level) Hips (at fullest part of the booty) Thigh (2" below crotch) Calves (around thickest part) To keep everything consistent please post in Inches only. If we have pics and measurements we are bound to see differences....sometimes pics arent too friendly.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

Should be hold the USA paper while having picture taken to ensure the start date of the pic is accurate?


Here is something fun.

Instructions: Just read the sentence straight through without really 
thinking about it.

Acocdrnig to an elgnsih unviesitry sutdy the oredr of letetrs in a 
wrod dosen't mttaer, the olny thnig thta's iopmrantt is that the frsit 
and lsat ltteer of eevry word is in the crcreot ptoision. The rset can be 
jmbueld and one is stlil able to raed the txet wiohtut dclftfuiiy.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

sounds like last Saturday  typing after a night of Vodka RedBulls


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay.  Now I have a question.  Are we going to post pics every six weeks until May?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

no we will post pics on Oct.1st, Jan.11th, May.1st
the 11th cause its my bday


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

Sweet.  Thanks J.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

And this is whole body? Not just waist up? I'm already to look bad for the pic's, wife accidently cut my hair off last night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Let me clarify, hair from the head that rests on my shoulders!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

how does someone acciadently cut another persons hair off  
and yes it is FULL BODY!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> -bo (yes you qualify  that is if you look like shit right now  jk)



I'm your man.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how does someone acciadently cut another persons hair off
> and yes it is FULL BODY!



By telling you she knows how to fix it. I said she could, and it just kept getting shorter, and shorter, and...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

my momma used to do that with my bangs....heres a tip hun, take $50 and go get a hair cut instead


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

ok hun, you have my pics, feel free to post them    AHHHHHHH


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

$50? Where do you go? Besides, I had just come from getting my hair cut, that's what my wife was trying to fix.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it too late for me? I would like to do this too! I have been looking for something (not someone   ) to give me a solid kick in the pants. I'm not super excited about posting pics though but  I will.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

$25 is what I pay for a good cut, but womens hair does cost a bit more.  Unless they're going for the "butch look".

Anyhow back to the comp.  Why would you want to fatten up for the before pictures.  I would say try to look good so that you really have to work to achieve better.  Anyone can go on an eating binge for 2 weeks look like crap and then drop those pounds and be back to their normal self, but what's the point of that?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

I was joking about the fattening up statement....i just meant stickthe belly out and look frumpier than normal 

Hickerchicky...i have added your beautiful butt to the list


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

and i nominate GP to be my side kick and head male judge.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

I second that


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll play.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

its official pep you have been added to the list.

oh and by the way $50 for a hair cut is cheap....i pay $175 every 5 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

I pay $11 bucks once a month. Not that I look very good for it right now-


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

well i probably have 15 times more hair then you hun


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

> stick the belly out and look frumpier than normal


 Oh now your saying I have a belly and normally look frumpy?

JK'g 

I just want everybody to push themselves to their alltime best, cause that's what I'm going for.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2003)

where are the photo's going to be posted?  Beside our user name with each post?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i probably have 15 times more hair then you hun



Well then you should only have to pay $165, lol.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

push themselves to their best yes..in after photos  jk'in

i will make a thread once i get home to post stats and pics.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2003)

Can I still get in on this?  

I'm going to need some new motivation to build after tri season is over.  Is this competition for bulking, cutting, or whatever you want to do?  

My goals would be to add some LBM over the months but nothing too extreme...just basically get in better shape than I am now in preparation for maybe another modelling comp in May 2004 and tri season next year.  Is this the general goal for everyone?


----------



## Bodferret (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok J`BO and Firestorm Im in also. 

I also need a kick in the ass to get me motivated. Now i have to look and see who has the same body structure as myself so i can compare. 
Good on ya Firestorm it is a pity you never came up with this before the summer (Irish summer that is...it usually starts in December over here...lol)
Just drop a line and i will be there. Better still you can count the days down on the thread here so everyone will be watching. Cheers guys


----------



## Arthur2004 (Sep 16, 2003)

alright i am in..... just 2 qquestions...

1. Taking creatine and whey still counts as natural right?

2. Do we flex in the pic or just stand?


----------



## Arthur2004 (Sep 16, 2003)

after readng i got my 2nd Q answered...so look bad as i can in the before pic and best ater ..i see i see.. nice nice....this is gonna be fun...cant wait


----------



## Arthur2004 (Sep 16, 2003)

alright i got my pics and all my measurments..now where do i send them|?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

PM them to J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Can I still get in on this?
> 
> I'm going to need some new motivation to build after tri season is over.  Is this competition for bulking, cutting, or whatever you want to do?
> ...



All right this is gettin good 

you can bulk and cut or what ever you want...i will post what we will be judging on in a bit...look out for the thread. i will also post a pic of my first comp and then my comp in may when i turn pro . that is just for fun though. names on the list so stay tuned for details on the new thread.

creatine is fine yes...i would not flex in your before pics...just a normal stance...holding a daily newspaper please....after pics pose however you want cause you will deserve it...

dont pm me the pics....post them yourself on the new thread...that i am making in 10min...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the list of people entered so far:
-firestorm
-burner
-dale
-rock
-rissy
-maniclion
-bo (yes you qualify  that is if you look like shit right now  jk)
-pepper
-arthur
-ponyboy
-bodferret

-jenny
-shorty
-babsie
-hikerchick
-butterfly

 damn this is gonna be fun


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotta borrow dads digital camera b4 he goes away this weekend (for 5 weeks the bastard) I should shave the chest then eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Main thread to post pics and stats is under training section in competition arena titled "IM COMP...LET THE GAMES BEGIN!"

*NO WHORING THERE THOUGH....READ thread carefully*


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

shave it all off baby


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

Tracey would kill me


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

oh well...nothing wrong with some aggressiveness


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

*wipes sweat of brow* Yeah *ahem* You can say that again.
friken get me goin again


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Hickerchicky...i have added your beautiful butt to the list




Thank you!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

When is the deadline to get our pics up???


----------



## maniclion (Sep 18, 2003)

Everyone has to post their before pic in the appropriate thread by midnight IM time September 30th.


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2003)

J'bo, when would you like us to start our competition journals?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok then I still got time, thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2003)

I wanna play too.. I'M IN!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

The thread Entitled IM COMP...Let the games begin is where you post your stuff....all rules and instructions are there.

Start posting pics people 

BTW Jodi is now a judge too 

START those journals NOW .....


----------



## heeholler (Sep 18, 2003)

I have seriously thought about this. I am camera shy, not really just don't want people on the net seeing what I look like! Some one from my gym might see me!
I don't have a scanner or digital camera, I'll just go buy one no big deal.

Is this thread gonna be a Gluey? Gummy? Sticky?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you should start a fresh Thread J. That title includes "anyone interesed" but we all are..... It should be here in the comp section or in the sub forum if Prince lets us.... Just a suggestion


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

i dont know...maybe we should ask prince to make a seperate section for the IM COMP....it can have the journals and 3 comp. threads.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think you should start a fresh Thread J. The title includes "anyone interesed"..... It should be here in the comp section or in the sub forum if Prince lets us.... Just a suggestion



there is one dodo bird....its called "IM COMP...let the games begin" its for the stats, pics only...nothing else.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

I PM'd him about it already


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont know...maybe we should ask prince to make a seperate section for the IM COMP....it can have the journals and 3 comp. threads.



Done, I created a sub-forum under the Online Journals for you guys.

GO HERE!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there is one dodo bird....its called "IM COMP...let the games begin" its for the stats, pics only...nothing else.





> dodo bird....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2003)

Shouldn't the people that have posted pics already move them to thier journals?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

thanks Prince


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

Please note that the photos must be full length pics in all three sides.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

All I know is I better get the courage up to take this damn pic before the 30th.  Real nice not to make the cut date on my own compitition.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah mate, pull yer finger out!!
If i can post mine.....


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

I reluctantly will Ris. I started this thing, I have no choice.  hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

> All I know is I better get the courage up to take this damn pic before the 30th. Real nice not to make the cut date on my own compitition.



FS
If you get down to the wire and can't do it
just PM me your address and I'll have my man Rob in Brooklyn drive over with some hard hitters and drag you out in the streets in your underwear and snap some shots.  I saw him pick a guy up one time in a parking garage and stuff him into some pipes overhead, funniest thing I've ever seen.  Those were the good ole' days in the Navy.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> FS
> If you get down to the wire and can't do it
> just PM me your address and I'll have my man Rob in Brooklyn drive over with some hard hitters and drag you out in the streets in your underwear and snap some shots.  I saw him pick a guy up one time in a parking garage and stuff him into some pipes overhead, funniest thing I've ever seen.  Those were the good ole' days in the Navy.



hahahaha,, staty away from me you guys.  I'll get the pics I swear.   Hey Lion I just sent you a pm regarding your pics.  Looking real good there man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2003)

Deadline is midnight tonight.  Originally we had Arthur2004, Bodferret, Dale, Burner as well as those now competing.  Don't tell me you guys are gonna wuss out.  The women who said they were in are in, so whats up?  Anyone else hurry up!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey I want to do this, can we start it again, or was it just a mission.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Where are our old journals at from the IM Competition?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Question


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Those could've been handy to say the least.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Where are our old journals at from the IM Competition?



they were all moved into this forum.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool...Thanks P

I was worried I wouldn't have anything to refer to after surgery.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 17, 2004)

Question is WHY were they moved BEFORE the compition was over????


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2004)

_ Look *firestorm*, you already had this idea way before I did  _


----------



## firestorm (Apr 17, 2004)

Well as you can see Vie... Good Idea or not.. it is still a BAD IDEA TO DELTE THE WHOLD JOURNAL AREA  2 WEEKS PRIOR TO THE END DATE!!  IT WAS THERE FOR 6 MONTHS AND NOW IT DISAPPEARS????


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, thats pretty fuqed, we had comparison threads for our pics and all....


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

I know Riss I hope people let that Prince guy know that it's not just me that think he screwed his members.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

I mean like would it have killed him to leave it up for a few more weeks..... 
Now we gotta let everyone know where to post pics and shit.... it just makes it really hard.


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Plus for those that were still in the contest but haven't been posting.  I know some of the gals were still in it as well.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah i know.... I have seen a few online comps around the traps and ours was the best i had ever seen!!


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Same here Riss  ours was also the longest which means the results that people would see should be very noticable.  some of the others for example one I saw a few years back at Musclemag.com  was too short and at the end, I really wasn't impressed with the before and after pics.  This contest is sure to show some serious results.  I see them already in the pics you and Tank have been presenting.  Outstanding!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 18, 2004)

huh?????


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey tankster!!!  Huh you say?  Well that is our response as well.


----------



## Flex (Apr 18, 2004)

hey fire......

just wanted to say whats up buddy

hope everytying is going well, esp. the lifting


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Flexster how are you my man?  all good here for sure.  Training is going excellent I must say.  I need to shead a bit more bodyfat but it's coming along.  one more month I'd say.  I'll keep ya posted on that.  HOw is all with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

when ya gona post recent pics?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 18, 2004)

Them there pics are coming at the end of this month Bman.  Don't be rushing me now.  you can't rush perfection.  hahahahahaha    (oh man don't I really wish that were the case).  If it were the case I'd say pics coming by May 1st 2006  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

no worries, bud-
I know...I'm a continual work in progress.
I had 'lost it' for a whil, hopefully, am back o track now...damn lack of time!
I need to win the lottery...


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought we voted and decided on May 31st  That's my goal date..


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

Ohh umm OK with me Jen.  I don't think anyone really cared much about the ending date anyway.  May 31st like I said always looked better to me.  Did we all agree on that date??  If so  yeaaay for you and me!!!!!  I think Riss will like that too since he is off on holiday.  He may need that extra time to shed the 20 pounds of beer gut he is putting on. hahaha  
May 31 still sounds good to me Jen.


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey everybody 

I haven't been on in awhile    and can't find my journal. Am I looking in the wrong place? I didn't think our comp was over until May 31?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

Your right hiker   PRINCE fuqed the whole thing up and disloved the online journal area before the contest was over.  Send him a PM and let him know he is  a putz like I did.  Peace.


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey Flexster how are you my man?  all good here for sure.  Training is going excellent I must say.  I need to shead a bit more bodyfat but it's coming along.  one more month I'd say.  I'll keep ya posted on that.  HOw is all with you?



im doing well bro. 

training is going well, but diet could be better (i have 3 weeks left of college, so i'm bein a rockstar and partying my ass off). it is affecting my bf, but i figure once i'm outta college, that's it, so i dont wanna have any regrets.

glad to hear everythings going well. you get those 200lb dumbell for your basement yet ?


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

hahaha  200's  that is funny.  Yea bro I left them at the store for you. I figured you would get more use from them then I would.   
As for your last 3 weeks of school  I'd expect nothing less from you.  Hell man I've been there and done it myself and this is the time to do it.  Rock hard my man and have a drink for me.


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Rock hard my man and have a drink for me.



just one? come on bro, i thought you'd have more faith in me than that 

i'm a rockstar, buddy, i'll drink 1 30-rack for ya


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

yeaaa you goo boy!!!  I just didn't want your bros to think your wierd saying  "this ones for fire"  30 times in a row so I didn't ask.  hahahahaha


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yeaaa you goo boy!!!  I just didn't want your bros to think your wierd saying  "this ones for fire"  30 times in a row so I didn't ask.  hahahahaha



HAHAHA

by the 30th one..."Thhhhhisssss ononone'sssss fffffffoooffffor fffffiiiiiiiirree"  

"Hey Aj.....who the FUCK is this fire you keep talking about" hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Apr 19, 2004)

hahahahahahaha    they will all start thinking your a pyromaniac hahaha


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ohh umm OK with me Jen.  I don't think anyone really cared much about the ending date anyway.  May 31st like I said always looked better to me.  Did we all agree on that date??  If so  yeaaay for you and me!!!!!  I think Riss will like that too since he is off on holiday.  He may need that extra time to shed the 20 pounds of beer gut he is putting on. hahaha
> May 31 still sounds good to me Jen.


 You got that right.... ignore my journal post then May 31st it is and i think we should make a new thread for us still involved or use this as a "touch base" thread


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You got that right.... ignore my journal post then May 31st it is and i think we should make a new thread for us still involved or use this as a "touch base" thread


the ''touch thread'' sounds interesting.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 29, 2004)

By May 31st i'll be all hairy again.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 30, 2004)

Get dem clippers put bud


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Or the Brazilian wax!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Or the Brazilian wax!!


i can handle alot of pain, i played my last 3 high school football games with a small fracture in my right foot, BUT THERE AINT NO WAY IN HECK am i waxing this body, plus, i dont think we have room in the house for a 55 gallon drum of body wax, nope, no way no how!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 1, 2004)

The New thread sounds like a very good Idea guys.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

was'sup, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> The New thread sounds like a very good Idea guys.


But where do we put it?? In journals or open chat??
What about competition area??


----------



## firestorm (May 1, 2004)

Competition area sounds like where it belongs afterall it is a compitition right?  How are you ole boy?  Vacation over and your back to reality?  oh hummm.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

hey fiya....

just wanted to say whats up buddy, and see how you doin. 
hope everything's going well, and also...you going to the Mr. O this year?


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

his wife wont let him


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> his wife wont let him



IIIIIIIIIII'll be the judge of that


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

but with women like you runnin' round Vegas all crazy and naked, who can blame her


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

i dont run around naked  
his wife wont let him cause she has his balls tied to the register


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> she has his balls tied to the register



ouch.

damn fire, untie those things! you're making me cringe


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

oh and his lips and fingers and sewen to his butt cause he kept talkin shit  so he cant reply.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Hey flex how are you good buddy!!!!!  All good here my man.  In regards to the Mr. O, I'd love to go but J'Bo I'm afraid is partially correct.  My wife really isn't the problem but I just can't afford to go.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Hello Jenny, how are you sugar?  It's been quite sometime since we've chatted. Hope all is well with you darlen.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

whatever...your scared....and get on webcam brother....so i can give you some booty


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

well no not all is well....but good news is that i just got my key back from another sad victim of the Jenny ray  j/k i dont bite....that hard....ok i dont leave marks....ok only once did i draw blood....it only needed 3 stitches....damn i am carb depleted


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Hey sexy...I actually WAS on Cam last Thursday.  I was on yahoo messenger in the bodybuilding room.  I must say that the people loved fire.  hahahahaha    (and no I wasn't naked).


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

i'm good bro. i turn 23 in 2 days  (too bad i'm not Spanish), and graduate on sunday. my life as a rockstar  are just about over  . Now i gotta become a pro BB 

glad everything's going well though buddy, thats what i like to hear.....and i'm ESPECIALLY glad you don't have your balls are tied to something, that sounded awful haha.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well no not all is well....but good news is that i just got my key back from another sad victim of the Jenny ray  j/k i dont bite....that hard....ok i dont leave marks....ok only once did i draw blood....it only needed 3 stitches....damn i am carb depleted



PM me the details sweetie and we'll talk about it.  I'm sorry to hear not All is well.    PS. you can bite me anytime baby.  That is a scar I would wear like a badge of honor or should I say a badge of sadistic sexual behavior.  Either way,, I'd display it proudly.  lol


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i'm good bro. i turn 23 in 2 days:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!!!  YEAAYY!!!!
> 
> and graduate on sunday.  CONGRATULATIONS FLEXSTER!!!! You now be deemed eduaguated or is that educated?  Oh well your the schollar now so you figure out the correct spelling. lol
> ...


Thanks mate, yea don't listen to Jenny, I'm not tied to anything but my damn depleted checkbook.


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

whatever...fire is tied to the bed posts and his dog is licking his   

i am ok fire....just did the old "stuff exchange goodbye" tonight. Its all good though. i know that i deserve more. 

flex...you will always be my rock porn star


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Jenny you and ummm B#$# broke up?  No way? What the heck happened????  Oh man I didn't expect this.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> flex...you will always be my rock porn star



thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Jenny take a CAM pic and send it to me.  Oh and ummm be naked thank you.


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

p.s. fire- my sig is for you and Gr


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Yea Jen, Flexster is one good looking kid I must say that!!  From a manly man point of view of course.  lol


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

OMG Flex would you believe I JUST only saw that for the 1st time since you said that????  hahahaha  That is classic my friend...wish I had thought of it 1st.  Excellent job and thank you for the dedication.   My favorite film of all time believe it or not.  just watched it AGAIN last week.   hahahaha


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Firestorm.....How are you?


----------



## J'Bo (May 3, 2004)

yep thats us. caputsky. we will talk later. gotta hit the sack  i will pm you in the morning.


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

Ohoohhoo there is my spicy Cajun gal!!!  How are you sugar? it's been quite sometime.  How are you and what have you been doing with yourself???


----------



## firestorm (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yep thats us. caputsky. we will talk later. gotta hit the sack  i will pm you in the morning.



Awww man I'm sorry Jenn.  Anytime you want to talk you know where to find me.


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea Jen, Flexster is one good looking kid I must say that!!  From a manly man point of view of course.  lol



hahahaha thanks buddy.....from a strictly manly man point of view


----------



## Flex (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OMG Flex would you believe I JUST only saw that for the 1st time since you said that????  hahahaha  That is classic my friend...wish I had thought of it 1st.  Excellent job and thank you for the dedication.   My favorite film of all time believe it or not.  just watched it AGAIN last week.   hahahaha



Glad you like it. It's mos def one of my favorite flicks of all time. In my old apt., PI would be playing at ALL times in our bedroom. so it'd be funny to walk in at random times throughout the day and here Arnold say "Come on Franco jou crazee bahstahd" or "I called my mothah yestahday and i told her i won. She says congratulations Ahnold" hahaha


----------



## cajunFit (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ohoohhoo there is my spicy Cajun gal!!!  How are you sugar? it's been quite sometime.  How are you and what have you been doing with yourself???



I've been busy training  

I'm 3 1/2 weeks out from my first comp. and getting Nervous  

Go check out my journal "My rollercoaster ride"  It explains all of my fears.

Yeah Its been a long time.  What have you been up to?


----------

